# my new shrimps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thought I'd share pics of my latest shrimp...black panda, and extreme red wine and red wine panda. I also got a 1 bar BKK.
















BKK is the one on the side of the glass.









Finally got these shrimps and must say WOW!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow those look great. Finally GTA will start to have some of these nice bees in the next few years once great breeders like you get a hold of them


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep I am hoping they will breed for me, I also got in some BTOE's to try to raise too.

I just found one of my CRS heavily berried in my experiment tank. 

Set it up with just straight tap water PH 7.6, no soil, just a piece of driftwood a sponge filter and a couple of oak leaves on the bottom. 

Guess this lady likes the setup as she was NOT berried when I put her in there


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing! Those must've cost you a fortune!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH yeah! Hubby couldn't believe it when I told him what one of these babies cost...he said, well I hope it breeds quick  I do believe the Wine Red is a male, and the Panda.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the red wine colour, breed them fast and make them available to us so I don't need to wait for too long ;-)


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

...you have the coolest husband...period


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow they're very beautiful. Wish you good luck, breed and spread them thru the forum. 

You have a cool husband too.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice looking black panda. Good luck in breeding them.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a dumb question... how do you tell a black panda from a CBS? I know the colour on BKK/Panda is a shining jet black, but some 3/4 band (or S grade) CBS with good black looks just too similar to me.

Reason for asking: I have a mischling with very dark black colour (different from all others in the same batch). Just wondering... if the breeder made a mistake ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes he is a cool husband  I like the wine red the best funnily enough and Im not a fan of red shrimps, but this one is just too  I was hoping to get some of the shadow pandas, but missed out on the deal on those.

I will look into getting them from my friend in Germany once I get home, just trying to keep the population to a minimum right now, but once Im back I will be placing big orders for shrimps so that I can supply GTA.

For those of you who have contacted me about shrimps, I don't have any for sale right now, just building up my breeding stock, maybe by end of June I will have some youngsters, so keep in touch.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope I'm not hijacking the thread again, here is a pic I came across from an Asian site. Wine Red with no-entry pattern.... and look at that white.... can only drool.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

*drools*


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> *drools*


 +1 
Just love the wine red and the white color is amazing


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It took over a year for that breeder to get to this shrimp from WR and other shrimps... would probably take me 5 ;-) Now a shrimp like that with a price tag of $200+ isn't too unreasonable (but still not affordable to me anyway).

PS: To appreciate that shrimp, look at the 
- solid white and WR red.
- solid white tail.
- red/white legs (the best)
- look at the antenna and compare to your CRS ;-)


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

- red/white legs (the best)


LOL, you a leg man too!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

omg!! to OEBT or wine red....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No offense but YES you did hijack my thread!  Maybe one day I can afford those high end red wines, but for now I just have to be content with what I did manage to get.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh I am liking them Red Wine...

I am such a sucker for anything red , I cannot wait to see more pictures an the progression of your amazing stock!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


>


The one in the bottom right, bright red with the white tipped tail is gorgeous!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I found out that it is called a Red Ruby, here it is sitting on the moss this am, sorry the pics are fuzzy I got too close to the glass 
also the panda and my mossies and the bkk on the rock.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I really like the last pics. If you have enough them, you should separate them in to their own tank and isolate the strain. If you leave them in with the rest of the CRS. I find that their offspring usually don't make the cut as a ruby/red wine strain as it's very debatable. Most will look like a normal CRS with 1 pretty one popping up once in a blue moon.

Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im trying to get my hands on a female as this one is male! The only reason its in with my high end mossies is that I am cycling a new shrimp tank with lower ph and wanted to wait before putting them in there. 

The TB's when bred with CRS will produce Mischling shrimps, these are not very nice looking (dull brownish looking things) but when bred back to TB's they do produce some TB offspring! So even if they did breed with any of my Crown/Flower Mosura females (and I have quite a few girls ) I don't really care as I will keep those as a separate shrimp section for the purpose of breeding the TB's.

Until I can get my hands on a few more females I am stuck, so they might as well enjoy themselves in the CRS/CBS tank.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Where did you get these guys? Where can i get me a red ruby??


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought them from a breeder in the US. They run anywhere from $65+100 each.

If you are seriously interested in them I can probably get some more. I don't want to bring in too many shrimps right now as I am going away for a month.

I will be bringing in a lot of shrimp in July! Stay posted.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> ... Until I can get my hands on a few more females I am stuck, so they might as well enjoy themselves in the CRS/CBS tank.


If that's the case, keep an eye out for the black baby ones. You will be able to tell which ones are the ruby/wine red very early on. They all start out looking as if they are CBS. But as they mature, the red will be more and more visible. I love watching them grow out like that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If that's the case, keep an eye out for the black baby ones. You will be able to tell which ones are the ruby/wine red very early on. They all start out looking as if they are CBS. But as they mature, the red will be more and more visible. I love watching them grow out like that.


Can you elaborate on this one? I got some mischling shrimp (BKK/CRS or BKK/CBS hybrids) a few weeks back, all of them looked like CBS to me with a few with brownish black. I have seen some CBS with that shade of black. However, one started to turn red about 2 days ago and the red colour is getting more and more intense. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not sure. Mine came from an all CRS tank. I never own a single CBS in my life. My CRS is a cross from some true JPRL(low grade) and CRS from Frank (The shrimp store?). I do know that he, at one point in time have some CRS with ruby/wine red genetics. Perhapes, that's how I got my strain from. Unfortunately, I can't give you more details as I have very little stock to work with and every thing is a guessing game right now. That's why I was very happy that betta got some in. If she is succesful, I can buy some from her and have a larger pool to work with.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

you can google mischling shrimps or go over to shrimpnow and read what people are saying about them.

I have been led to believe that in the 1st generation F1 (Taiwan Bees x CRS/CBS) will give you the mischling shrimps (they look kinda brownish in color, not great looking) however if they are crossed back with another Tibee you get a higher percentage that some babies may be red wines, bkk, pandas!

It may take as much as 3 generations of crossing to get a good percentage of Tibees but then it won't cost you as much as buying all Tibees to begin with!

Once I get back from Europe I will be bringing in more Tibees to play with ie: Red Ruby, Panda, Shadow Panda, BKK, Red Wines.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> I bought them from a breeder in the US. They run anywhere from $65+100 each.
> 
> If you are seriously interested in them I can probably get some more. I don't want to bring in too many shrimps right now as I am going away for a month.
> 
> I will be bringing in a lot of shrimp in July! Stay posted.


Once i can figure out my nitrate spike and stabilize it down to a min, i'm definitely getting some.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I gave myself a Mother's Day present....2 x Blue Bolts and another 2 x Wine Red Pandas .

They arrived safe and sound and I will post pictures when they've settled in.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> So I gave myself a Mother's Day present....2 x Blue Bolts and another 2 x Wine Red Pandas .
> 
> They arrived safe and sound and I will post pictures when they've settled in.


woohoo 

Good Luck!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> ...Wine Red Pandas ..


Heh, we're going to need another name for that one.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK they look like pandas but they are wine red...ball is back in your court you get to name them


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Red Panda fits the bill .


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is BB when it arrived...shown with my panda and snow white.









looking a bit better with more color taken with flash









another pic of one of my snow white babies with red wine panda in pic If you look real close you can see new babies under the rock, another white and black mosura.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Anna! LOVE YOUR PICS! appreciate your effort in taking pictures =) Your shrimps look very happy!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Frank...well I can tell you right now they are extremely happy, put a piece of Borneo Wild food in their tanks and right now I have a colored snowball of shrimps, from black, red, black/white/red/white and blue 

They just LOVE that stuff, even Shirakura doesn't bring that excitement...got to get me some more, just got a small piece to try it.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking good Anna !


----------

